# FMA Digest article



## kruzada (Oct 25, 2005)

Just FYI, an article that I recently wrote for FMADigest.com on my brother Maestro Rico's system, Kuntaw Kali Kruzada has just been released in the November issue. http://fmadigest.com/Issues/current_issue.html

Master Robas who is a Modern Arnis Master from the Philippines is also featured in this issue. He is presently promoting his own style "Robas OtsoTiros Baston Arnis System".

Master Samuel Dulay was featured in the last issue. Grandmaster Vicente Sanchez was named FMA Digest 2005 "Man of the Year" and Dayang Edessa Ramos was named 2005 "Woman of the Year" they are both featured in a special issue.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## DrBarber (Oct 31, 2005)

kruzada said:
			
		

> Just FYI, an article that I recently wrote for FMADigest.com on my brother Maestro Rico's system, Kuntaw Kali Kruzada has just been released in the November issue. http://fmadigest.com/Issues/current_issue.html
> 
> Master Robas who is a Modern Arnis Master from the Philippines is also featured in this issue. He is presently promoting his own style "Robas OtsoTiros Baston Arnis System".
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the head's up on the FMA Digest issue.  A very good set of articles.  I've had a chance to see the Lighting Scientific video that Master Rico put together for Paladin.  It was quite informative and fits very nicely into some of the ideas that I have found in several FMA systems, iincluding Modern Arnis.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## kruzada (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you for your positive reply. Lightning Scientific Arnis techniques are very complimentary to the Modern Arnis system. That is why a large part of our curriculum is comprised of these two systems, in addition to Doblete Rapelon, Cinco Teros, Kasilagan and W.E.D.O Combat Arnis.

All of these styles/systems have very unique techniques and principles that work well together.

-Rich Acosta


----------

